

Show HN: Product Kitty, a Product Hunt Browser Built in React Native - rkho
https://github.com/rkho/product-hunt-react-native

======
rkho
Built this really fun React Native application recently. It lets you:

\+ View the latest featured products on Product Hunt (and goes back to
previous days as you scroll down)

\+ View the latest 50 featured collections as well as collections that are
created by users

\+ View similar products to the one you're currently viewing

\+ View user profiles, including their list of upvoted products, submissions,
collections, and any products they've been tagged as makers of.

Hoping to get write access to the API so I can allow users to comment and post
through the application.

It's also live on the App Store: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/product-
kitty/id1018558174?l...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/product-
kitty/id1018558174?ls=1&mt=8) (it may take a few minutes to actually show up):

------
sdyer
Looks great! Can't wait to try it out!

